

Nintendo system with HD graphics to be revealed this month - abraham
http://arstechnica.com/gaming/news/2011/04/report-nintendo-system-with-hd-graphics-to-be-revealed-this-month.ars

======
michaelpinto
I'd love to see Nintendo take a real chance and jump into another space — be
it mobile phones or even making their version of a desktop computer.

